# Minturn Mile



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

did it last saturday. decent snow up high. one very nasty section down low.

but really, why are you doing it? it's not like you do it for the turns, so what do you mean by "worth while"? You do it to end up at the Saloon in Minturn.


----------

